
EBay to Intermediate Payments on Its Marketplace Platform - robin_reala
https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/news/ebay-to-intermediate-payments-on-its-marketplace-platform/
======
kup0
Noticed the part that states "more predictable access to their funds"\- it
sounds like a subtle jab at PayPal, which is not surprising given the number
of complaints that seem to arise surrounding PayPal freezing funds and so
forth

